# Portweiterleitung bei Netgear



## caterham (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte gerne bei meinem netgear router (dgnd3300v2) eine portweiterleitung erstellen.
ich habe eine lan kamera angeschlossen. diese besitzt eine ip (192.168.11.12) oder ähnlich. nun habe ich bei port forwarding den port 8100 gewählt, und diese ip eingegeben. nun sollte dies doch so klappen? aber es steht immer: ip is illegal 
wo könnte das problem liegen?
es ist noch zu sagen das ich ein völliger neuling bin in diesem gebiet 

danke vielmals für hilfreiche antworten

grüsse


----------



## sheel (21. Februar 2012)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de,

ist das der einzige Router, oder sind da mehrere irgendwie verbunden?
Wenn ja, wie?

Ist DHCP beim Router eingeschaltet?

Was gibt die Kamera an Netzwerkeinstellungen her?
Ist IP und Subnetzmaske bzw. DHCP einstellbar?

Bitte Netiquette 15 beachten.

Gruß


----------



## caterham (23. Februar 2012)

hallo

dein tip mit dem dhcp beim router war sehr hilfreich. es hat nun doch geklappt  danke.
so nun habe ich das nächste problem.
ich möchte einen ddns dienst bei dyndns erstellen. 
ich konnte mich registriern aber schaffe es nicht einen host für mich einzurichten? es sollte ja gratis sein oder? wo muss ich da klicken damit ich das schaffe?  mein englisch ist sehr bescheiden und darum ist es sehr schwierig für mich.
es steht immer etwas das es nur für 14 tage gratis ist.

freundliche grüsse


----------

